# Dawn of War Winter Assault (Original Game) Error



## KIUBR (Jun 20, 2011)

I have tried to install this game on my laptop, after having it work perfectly on two older machines, and following uploading new patches, and reaching the stage where I am told to close all other programs, a message appears saying that installation has ended prematurely because of an error.

I have tried running different compatibility modes, windows 2000 through to vista

Soulstorm and dark crusade also work fine


----------

